# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  O Fumaças CBR

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

O primeiro passo já foi dado  :Pracima: 

Adquiri um Fumaças para poder partilhar com os membros da minha zona (Coimbra)

Assim que encontrar o depósito (que entre na mala do carro)  :yb624: , irei adquirir também a bomba de transfega  :SbOk3: 

Por isso e a todo os membros da zona, assim que possível, temos de ir desbravar um local de colecta que fique acessível de carro. Coisa que ainda não consegui identificar  :Admirado: 

Logo que oportuno colocarei também fotos de todo o equipamento.

Quem  estiver interessado, poderá neste tópico manifestar a sua vontade de alinhar. Informo desde já que não vai ser necessário ninguém chupar a ponta da mangueira  :yb624: 

Peço ainda desculpa pela falta de originalidade do nome deste Fumaças CBR, mas GTI não me pareceu adequado  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Quando fores à água diz que eu também estou interessado!!!!

..e viva o Fumaças de Coimbra !!!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Que concorrencia deslial, logo a partida o nosso companheiro juca clasifica o fumaças 2 como cbr, sera mesmo um cbr ou um mini :yb624:   :yb624:  nao á um foto do fumaças 2? :SbOk:

----------


## João Duarte

Boas.

Boa iniciativa Juca, podes também contar comigo. Tenho alguns bidons de 60 litros, caso sejam necessários.

abraço.

----------


## José Alves

Boas,  :Olá:  




> Olá companheiros 
> 
> O primeiro passo já foi dado 
> 
> Adquiri um Fumaças para poder partilhar com os membros da minha zona (Coimbra)
> 
> Assim que encontrar o depósito (que entre na mala do carro) , irei adquirir também a bomba de transfega 
> 
> Por isso e a todo os membros da zona, assim que possível, temos de ir desbravar um local de colecta que fique acessível de carro. Coisa que ainda não consegui identificar 
> ...


Fico contente, por ver a verdadeira essência de um _hobby_ a entreajuda entre membros. Parabéns. Mais iniciativas destas serão sempre bem vindas.

Mas, acabo por ficar preocupado..... :Icon Cry:   :Admirado:   :yb665:   se a lastração de 'Fumaças' a norte do pais continuar, ainda teremos aqui os do sul arranjar um emissário a norte. É que assim nem com xupadelas vai lá.... :yb624:   :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Já agora, e como o fumaças está a expandir-se, quer a Norte quer a Sul, se precisarem dum representante no estrangeiro (Suiça), contem comigo :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Não há mar, mas há lagos!! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

É certo que a  côr é reveladora de pouca esperança  :yb624: ,  mas vamos acreditar que para meter ou tirar (conforme o caso) AGUA o vermelho até que fica bem  :yb665: 

Aguardo a todo o instante por informações onde adquirir um depositozito de 400 a 500L e logo que possível farei a primeira marcação para o Fumaças CBR

----------


## José Alves

Boas, Júlio  :Olá:  




> É certo que a  côr é reveladora de pouca esperança ,  mas vamos acreditar que para meter ou tirar (conforme o caso) AGUA o vermelho até que fica bem 
> 
> Aguardo a todo o instante por informações onde adquirir um depositozito de 400 a 500L e logo que possível farei a primeira marcação para o Fumaças CBR


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  essa foi uma das minhas preocupações....confio muito mais no AZULINHO...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Tirando isso, tem muito bom aspecto, mas digo-te desde já colecta a água rasteirinha se a aderência for muita. Senão tens que adquirir um equipamento com muitas mais possibilidades de elevação de caudal.

Boas colectas e diversão. Sempre servira para confraternizarem e trocarem impressões :SbOk5:

----------


## Jorge Simões

BOas!!!

Tenho um "depositosinho" de 1000 Litros! Não sei se será suficiente... :yb665:  

Pode ter um contra, nao era novo quando comprei, e não sei o que transportou, poderá ser um problema...

Cumprimentos 

Jorge Simoes

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Será que alguem sabe se se pode aceder de viatura a este ponto de colecta na Figueira da Foz?

Para quem não conheça o Google Earth

http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite
E agora um momento para boa disposição e comédia :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Vou-vos contar uma história que se passou em ....Coimbra do Choupal (mas alguém pifou o choupal, porque eu não vi nada, ou seria por ser de noite :SbQuestion2:  :yb624: )

Então é assim
Há, bué..bué..bué de tempo (ontem à noite :Whistle:  :Big Grin: )...era uma vez…um depósito de 500 litros que o menino Júlio recebeu e até os olhos lhe brilhavam...   

_Olhos do menino Júlio a brilhar de contente
__
_
_mas eis que veio outro menino que também queria o depósito, e foi o canudo…_ :EEK!: 

É meu…larga…o Mãe olha ele….dizia o menino Júlioyb620

Dá cá isso…é meu…_dizia ou outro menino_ :Mad: 

Mas que figura… :yb668: tão grandinhos…vá lá chega para os dois…_dizia um senhor que por ali passava..._






_foi então que o outro menino num arremedo de força, levantou o depósito e...só não caiu ao rio Mondego que por ali passa perto, porque nós o seguramos, tal era o seu impeto que de visão barrada pelo volume do depósito, já não via nada e andava a toda a velocidade._





Moral da história...o fumaças CBR já tem um depósito...espero que tenham gostado da história e agora boa noite que se faz tarde que eu já não durmo há cerca de 24horas... :JmdEffraye:  :SbEndormi2:  :SbEndormi2:  :SbEndormi2:  :Big Grin: 
Desejo-vos boas coletas de água :SbOk3: 


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boa noite
> E agora um momento para boa disposição e comédia
> 
> Vou-vos contar uma história que se passou em ....Coimbra do Choupal (mas alguém pifou o choupal, porque eu não vi nada, ou seria por ser de noite)
> 
> Então é assim
> Há, bué..bué..bué de tempo (ontem à noite)...era uma vezum depósito de 500 litros que o menino Júlio recebeu e até os olhos lhe brilhavam...   
> 
> _Olhos do menino Júlio a brilhar de contente
> ...


Muito bom esse deposito, sera que ja esta cheio ou vazio quando esta a ser carregado aos ombros :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Alves

Boas, Julio Macieira  :Olá:  

Então, novidades do Fumaças CBR. Já colectou água :SbQuestion2:  ..funciona na perfeição :SbQuestion2:  
E o deposito azulinho (bela cor..quem sabe, se este fim de semana, brilha mais... :Coradoeolhos:  ), já esta cheio :SbQuestion2:  
Não me digas, que vais aproveitar a ida ao RED SEA....(em alto mar a água é bem melhor  :SbOk:  )...para pores o Fumaças CBR a trabalhar... :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Duarte

Boas,

o fumaças CBR ainda anda no activo?  

Abraço
Hugo

----------


## Christian Gnad

Pelo que me consta, este ano o fumaças está finalmente a bombar!
O depósito é que está um pouco roto.
Tanto quanto sei o melhor lugar para colectar água é o porto de Leixões, apesar das algas verdes que por lá andam a estorvar :Coradoeolhos:

----------

